# Brandungsangler aufgepasst !!! DAM QUICK  SLR SURF 570 FD



## die-angelprofis.de (23. November 2008)

*




*​ 


*DAM QUICK SLR Surf 570 FD*​ 
*High-Tech Weitwurf-Rolle*​ 

Schnurfassung: 100m / 0,70mm -- 290m/0,40mm​ 
*Salzwasserfeste, doppelt versiegelte Kugellager!*​ 
Genaue Beschreibung in unserem Shop.​ 
*www.die-Angelprofis.de*​ 


 
Aktueller Ladenpreis: 119,50 €
(Unverb. Preisempfehlung für 2009)​ 

*2 JAHRE GARANTIE !!!*​ 

Jetzt bei uns nur *59,95* Euro​ 
Nur für kurze Zeit und nur solange der Vorrat reicht!​ 

Petri Heil​ 
Die Angelprofis​


----------

